# HELP! Spousal Visa renewal and Police clearance



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi!

My spousal visa is expiring at end of September, So as VFS website states i will have to apply for renewal before end of July (60 days). Problem is I have applied for SA police clearance but as I am reading it may not arrive before end of July. 

So I am stressing out, What do I do if it doesn't come before end of July?Do they accept application if its after that 60days window?

Fingers cross:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

tanu11 said:


> Hi!
> 
> My spousal visa is expiring at end of September, So as VFS website states i will have to apply for renewal before end of July (60 days). Problem is I have applied for SA police clearance but as I am reading it may not arrive before end of July.
> 
> ...


Hi there
My application was accepted with less than 60 days left because VFS had given me the wrong information which resulted in me having to complete another application and transfer funds etc. The lady there said they accept applications outside the 60 day window as long as you also submit an explanation for the delay. But then VFS info should be taken with a pinch of salt, good luck!


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bwixie said:


> Hi there
> My application was accepted with less than 60 days left because VFS had given me the wrong information which resulted in me having to complete another application and transfer funds etc. The lady there said they accept applications outside the 60 day window as long as you also submit an explanation for the delay. But then VFS info should be taken with a pinch of salt, good luck!


Thanks for your reply!!

Ya I also emailed VFS, They said the same thing submit an explanation and it should be fine! 

Pheww!

But it's still stressful till submit and get back the visa!!

once again Thank you for you reply
Tanu


----------

